# Which Brand of Concentrate?



## maddog (Jan 7, 2013)

I have made a few wines from frozen concetrated juice. A few turned out ok, but most of them have an off taste that I cant identify. My kit wines and the batches of SP that I made taste fine. I'm wondering if the brand of concentrate makes any difference. Has anyone had a similar problem or is there a particular brand of concentrate that turns out better than others for you? Most are pastuerized and have ascorbic acid as a preservative would that effect anything?

I usually use the recipe from Terry Garey's book on home winemaking. I follow it to the letter with the exception of slightly less grape tannin and I used malic acid instead of acid blend (my girlfriend at the time was allergic to citric acid). The off flavor is bitter and sharp, somewhat like a wine thats too young. I aged one of these for almost a year and it hasnt improved. I have use a variety of yeasts. Mostly red star Montrachet, Cote des Blancs, and Pastuer Champagne.

I have mostly used old orchard white grape or apple. I made a batch of apple with a blend of old orchard and Tree Top concentrate and it came out better. I dont know if this is coincidence or not. I had a batch of Welches white grape that didnt come out very well, but I had some acid problems with it due to poor measurement of an additive.


----------



## Arne (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you tried adding a bit of sugar to it?? just draw a glass and Stir some sugar in, taste, if it needs it, add a bit more. Bet it will help. Arne.


----------

